# WIP - Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor and Escort



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are the girls in a blu-tack mock up. An Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor with Condemner Boltgun and Power sword, escorted by a body guard of two Sister's of Battle, one with bolter the other with bolt pistol and power sword.










Next stage will be some green stuff. 

Hair dos for all Short hair on the SoB's, bit longer on the Inquisitor.

Claret Robes and tabbards for the SoB, who will be in power armour, not sure if I'll do Black or White , what do you think? 

The Inquisitor will have a long trench coat and a hat like my avatar.
Her coat and armour will be leather/dark brown, think Dawn of War II - Retribution. 

Ideas ?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice conversions bud! What did you use for them, Dark Eldar?

As for armor, black seems to be the 'in' thing for most Sisters of Battle. Have you decided what particular order they belong to? That might help you sort out their armor color along with any additional sigils and symbols you use for them. 

Still, they look good. Mayhaps a tutorial on how you end up putting them together so others may take from your works and make their own SoBs is in order? :biggrin: It would be nice to see some form of plastic Battle Sister, I think! :wink:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes Nate Dark Eldar mainly , but they are total "Parts Tarts" with bits from Gk Back Packs and the Iquisitor's Sword, Imperial Command Spure for the Bolt Pistol and Power sword fro the SoB and the Bolters come from the Space Marine commander set. The Condemner is the Combi-Plasma bolter with a bow from the Wood Elf Archers.

So here is the Green stuff work. Still need to do some smoothing with some liquid green but I'll do that tomorrow when it's all had a chance to dry.

I like the hair on the Inquisitor and decided to not give her a hat. I was trying for Milan Chic but all it looked like was "Esmarelda" so I thought bare head with long pony tail was the best.

Not sure on the SoB with the GS hair. Looks more like Freddie Mercury at this point but maybe I can give it a trim tomorrow.


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

They look really good so far.

Great work with green stuff.

+rep


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking good bud! I'll be honest...I laughed my ass off at "Parts Tarts" :biggrin:. It might be the fever talking, but that was HI-larious! :wink: I like how they're coming along. Will you be making more SoBs or are these two it?

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Made a couple of changes to the coat and hair. 

Ms Vindicare is in there now, this is just before their bath where they get all soapy and ..... err never mind.

Going to go with White armour as it fits the fluff for the Lady of the Sacred Rose, looking to have some fun with rose patterns on the cloaks too maybe.

Painting soon !


I'm just going with 2 Sisters at the moment, the rest of the DE spru is for my Death Cult Assassins.
Hope you're feeling better Nate.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Now those are looking even better than before bud! The great coat/leather duster/whichever on the Inquisitor looks very nice. 

How will you be modelling the Death Cult assassins? Straight off the sprue or will you be adding additional bitz and bobz with greenstuff and the like?

As for my health, thank you for the well-wishes! I'm actually doing much better today! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate

P.S.-Parts Tarts is still HI-larious... LOL


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is today's work.

A quick spray with Vallejo Grey and they are all primed and ready to go!

The group is growing as we go and the GK Libby has stuck his head in now.










For my basing I have made up some chapter symbol themed decals.

Ultimately I am putting together an Armies on Parade entry that has the Inquisitors et.al rounding up some ner'do wells hence the Chaos icons.

Inquisitors, GK, Assassins, Sisters and Deathwatch
Slanessh, Orks and Khorne


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

This is looking good thus far, converted sisters look cooler than the normal ones for some reason. Course I think conversions always look better. Keep it up.

+rep for cool models.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Primer had overnight to dry, I am being cautious at the moment because of all the rain we are having, 80 to 90% humidity all day every day.

The Libby got a basecoat spray of Tamiya "Light Gun Metal", might give him a quick glaze of Asurmen Blue once he is dry as well. I usually don't go for that on my GK's as I don't like the look but maybe a libby is different. I'll be doing his loin cloth and cloak blue so it might tie in a bit better.

Magnetised the warding stave as, although it looks cool, I think on the table other weapons are better.

Good coat of Badab Black for all and then they are hung upside down to dry.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking very nice,Blue on a Librarian usually works well,so I will watch this to see how it turns out.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

A quick pic of the day's work.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

All are pretty much done now, maybe I'll add a few odds and sods later after I have done the bases for all of them (need a new printer cartridge !)

I'va also "whipped up" an Ordo Malleus Inquisitor too. He's also a bitsa being a Space Marine Captain mainly but with a head and Incinerator (magnetised) from the Grey Knights kit and some GS for hair.




















They perhaps didn't come out as well as I had hoped but I am fairly happy with the results. Learned a heap from these builds as it is my first time using GS and doing full on conversions. 

Any thoughts on the arcing power on the Staff and Power Sword? Bit of a 3D effect with some fine wire.

I do like the libby.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like jobs a good 'un bud! Will you be adding more color the the SoBs? For some reason the white looks flat with little/no definition. Of course, that could also be from camera flash nuking it. 

The base on the Grey Knight is plain damned awesomeness wrapped in bacon, dude. I love how that looks. A really ingenious way to sort out your bases! :biggrin: I might have to 'loot' that one at a later date! :wink:

As for the lightning effects, I think they need something more. The one on the power sword blade looks good but the staff one seems too plain. Perhaps add a little blue to them to give a little extra color and that 'energized' feel? Still, I think you've done a bang up job with it. You don't often see the whole '3D' effect! :biggrin:

If you get a chance (nit-pick time!), would you mind posting up single pictures of the other minis? I'd like to get a closer look at them (especially the Inquisitor! :biggrin!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm interesting your Grey knight looks a bit to elf like.........i would suggest swapping the head with one from the Blood Angel's death company Spur. Other then that i would try running an Sepia wash over the skin and Black wash over the armour.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Looks like jobs a good 'un bud! Will you be adding more color the the SoBs? For some reason the white looks flat with little/no definition. Of course, that could also be from camera flash nuking it.


I have to say I am a bit disappointed in the white, they certainly lack impact. I had thought the Gold would help it out but not so. Maybe I can add some black sleeves? or maybe an extreme highlight in black. I started doing that but they started to look more like Zebras than warrior princesses. I did spent a lot of time on the sword woman trying to make her face look less like a blow up doll. No sure if I succeeded.



Shogun_Nate said:


> The base on the Grey Knight is plain damned awesomeness wrapped in bacon, dude. I love how that looks. A really ingenious way to sort out your bases! :biggrin: I might have to 'loot' that one at a later date! :wink:


By all means, my IP fees are quite reasonable ! :grin: I am pretty pleased with how this one worked. I'll post the others once I get another printer cartridge.



Shogun_Nate said:


> As for the lightning effects, I think they need something more. The one on the power sword blade looks good but the staff one seems too plain. Perhaps add a little blue to them to give a little extra color and that 'energized' feel? Still, I think you've done a bang up job with it. You don't often see the whole '3D' effect! :biggrin:


I agree. I'd gladly take advice on how to get some movement into an other wise static object. I did try a blue wash but it didn't look right. I think I'll post up a pic of it and see if anyone has an idea to give it a bit more lift.



Shogun_Nate said:


> If you get a chance (nit-pick time!), would you mind posting up single pictures of the other minis? I'd like to get a closer look at them (especially the Inquisitor! :biggrin!


awwwww ...... OK. I was kinda avoiding it a bit as I am a very noob painter and my mini's don't bear up well to close scrutiny but I guess I'm never going to learn if I don't get feedback.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Azkaellon said:


> Hmmm interesting your Grey knight looks a bit to elf like.........i would suggest swapping the head with one from the Blood Angel's death company Spur. Other then that i would try running an Sepia wash over the skin and Black wash over the armour.


He is "Fine (ahem) cast" so I'd NEVER be able to hack his head out of the armour and not leave a disaster. I think his face is a bit drawn as his chin kinda moulds into the top of the armour around his neck.

maybe a bit of camera angle there as well. In the flesh he looks suitably "Chin of chiselled Rock" as befits a GK.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Here she is


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> He is "Fine (ahem) cast" so I'd NEVER be able to hack his head out of the armour and not leave a disaster. I think his face is a bit drawn as his chin kinda moulds into the top of the armour around his neck.
> 
> maybe a bit of camera angle there as well. In the flesh he looks suitably "Chin of chiselled Rock" as befits a GK.


Oh you could get his head off pretty easy i have done it for a few local players  that is if you wanted to but as it is and you said your a newer paint theres no point really, Plus you would have to find the perfect head to take its place size wise. On a side note not bad on the Crossbow Chick!:victory: 

But her weapon needs a black wash.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Azkaellon said:


> Oh you could get his head off pretty easy i have done it for a few local players  that is if you wanted to but as it is and you said your a newer paint theres no point really, Plus you would have to find the perfect head to take its place size wise. On a side note not bad on the Crossbow Chick!:victory:
> 
> But her weapon needs a black wash.


Thanks for that, on the black wash, I am wanting the bow to remain pretty shiny. Should I do an overall wash and then retouch or just do a really targeted wash?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Thanks for that, on the black wash, I am wanting the bow to remain pretty shiny. Should I do an overall wash and then retouch or just do a really targeted wash?


Over all then targeted Chainmail highlight.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Azkaellon said:


> Over all then targeted Chainmail highlight.


Good-o I'll give it a crack, I use Mithril and then Tamiya Chrome Silver usually


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

at first I was skeptical of this. I mean, I figured you could spot the Dark Eldar bits a mile away and not convince me it was Imperial. Well sir, good on 'ya you pulled it off! Have some rep!!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> awwwww ...... OK. I was kinda avoiding it a bit as I am a very noob painter and my mini's don't bear up well to close scrutiny but I guess I'm never going to learn if I don't get feedback.


PFFT! There's nothing wrong with being a very noob painter (I swear, I never knew what the word 'noob' was until I played WoW... After WoW, I learned there's a whole new language out there...aye...this is tangent time folks and Grandpappy Nate is helming the runaway train! :so_happy at all bud. We all started there. I really must dig up the first ork I painted ages ago and put him up. I'll show you 'very noob painter' :laugh: The important thing to remember is that painting does improve as you practice it more so don't be bothered by how your work looks! As with most things, this too, shall pass! :biggrin:

Now, secondly, and as important, thankee kindly for the close-up! I like her! I think with the washes suggested (you might also want to hit the gold on the bolter with either sepia or devlan mud) would help make it pop some more. Heck, you could follow up the Badab Black wash on the gun with a Devlan Mud one to give it that 'aged' look should you wish. You'd want to let the black wash dry first, of course. 

As for the white, mayhaps a light-medium brown wash like sepia or Devlan Mud. After that, go back with some more white and layer over all of the raised areas. The wash will settle into the crevasses and give you a little extra detail that might help the white 'pop' out some. If you have a steady enough hand and stout enough eye, you can just add the wash to the recesses and tidy up afterwards if there's been any leaking.

Still, fine job bud! Keep up the good works!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Gee, thanks so much guys, I can't tell you how much of a help it is to get some positive feedback, really motivates.

I will give the washes a go on the Inquisitess but I'm thinking now I'll take the sisters back to the undercoat and start again. (sorry I could bring my self to say I'm going to strip the sisters  )

I went into my local GW shop today and had an extensive class in "remedial white " and got some great techniques that I think will do the girls justice. 

Watch this space !


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

WANT

BIGGER

PICTURES!!

Mostly because they look awesome. Good stuff.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I have to say I am a bit disappointed in the white, they certainly lack impact. I had thought the Gold would help it out but not so. Maybe I can add some black sleeves? or maybe an extreme highlight in black. I started doing that but they started to look more like Zebras than warrior princesses. I did spent a lot of time on the sword woman trying to make her face look less like a blow up doll. No sure if I succeeded.


Wash the white, especially in the crevices, with some very thinned Space Wolves blue (Not sure what the new name for that color is). It won't drastically counter the white but will show some definition. I find gray and black are bad to wash white with. Grey-blue is better, looks more like shadows.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Now maybe that is the go, like you say when I was washing black over the armour all it really did was make it look dirty.

Mind you I am starting to lean towards painting them red now, especially since they will match in with my Death Cult Assassins (ex-Howling Banshees )


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Those are looking great Magpie, I think the skins could use a little wash, they look a bit flat to me. But other than than they're looking ace. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Again I was a little loath to wash the girls' faces as i thought it might make them too manly, I was kinda following the GW "how to paint faces guide". Maybe a wash with a slightly darker hue of the flesh tone?

Any way, some close up pics for y'all

The older looking Sister










The "Emo Chick" as my son calls her 










My GK Apothecary This is the one I painted in the local shop under the tutelage of the shop painter, Thanks Jasmine! I thought it came out pretty good, it looks better in the flesh he's quite striking. I reckon I aced the helm and the lighting on the lenses










A close up of the Vindicare


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

Is you Vindicare a descendant of Dr. Kevorkian. You have the symbol of medicine on its back. The staff of Hermes is on her back. I am not nitpicking, I just wondered if it was a joke on purpose. The assassin that makes house calls for mercy killings.

My point of references for you to understand.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caduceus

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Kevorkian


Otherwise, great job!

Might I suggest these backpacks for your next conversion?

http://www.thewarstore.com/product69235.html

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I am fully aware of the symbol on the pack on her back, why do you think I highlighted it in gold? 

The back pack is out of the IG Command Kit and it is a medical kit. I had that thought of removing the symbol but decided to leave it. It makes a nice break in all the black. I had to cover her back where the Eldar backpack was supposed to go so. Most assassin models don't seem to wear backpacks so the idea is she is carrying a medical kit for whatever reason. Perhaps for her own use, perhaps on a capture mission who knows? who cares? it's just a bit of individuality. 

I hate the look of steampunk stuff, with the possible exception of a weapon to use as a Hellrifle. I also don't think the smooth modern cat suit lines of an assassin would benefit from the addtion of the angular and Victorian look of steampunk.


----------

